# He showed me no mercy



## blhowes (Nov 23, 2005)

Tonight, my wife and oldest son went out to the movies and I stayed home with my youngest son and played games. We played a game or two of checkers, and I won hands down. Then we played backgammon, and again I won. He played well, but still I won.

Then, we played some of his video games, beginning at the basic, Atari-type games, and then progressing to some of his more difficult games. He literally ran circles around me - we played some racing game where you have to follow a course in the water and he finished his third or fourth lap before I was halfway through the first. I couldn't even figure out where I was supposed to go if I knew what I was doing, but kept banging into walls or and going around in circles.

I enjoy competing (and winning). Is there any hope for an old fogie to compete with children in the video game arena? Or, at least give them a run for their money? Or should I just stick with chess, checkers, backgammon, battleship, and the like?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)




----------



## blhowes (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_


...stick with checkers, etc?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2005)

Depends how intrested you are. I am 35 and play video games pretty well. You have to play them fairly often to get good at them.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)

Plus you have to find one's you like there not all the same MGS,RE, and Halo allthough similare are not really the same.

blade


----------



## blhowes (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Depends how intrested you are. I am 35 and play video games pretty well. You have to play them fairly often to get good at them.


I'm 48 and play video games like a spaz. I admire my son's patience when we 'compete'.

I think now would be the ideal time for me to improve my game. I won't be working until early January, so I'll have a lot of time on my hands. Part of the time I'll be preparing for my next job, but I might just invest some time learning to play video games better. I don't think its so much because I like video games, so much as the challenge of trying to learn something I'm inept at. (plus, I think it'd be more fun for the boys if I could play and at least give the impression that I know what I'm doing, if not be competitive).


----------



## blhowes (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Plus you have to find one's you like there not all the same MGS,RE, and Halo allthough similare are not really the same.
> 
> blade


MGS? RE? Halo?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by houseparent_
> ...



Go for it! Just be aware that they can be addictive and take time away from more valuable things.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 23, 2005)

MGS = Metal Gear Solid

RE= Resident Evil

Halo= Halo 

blade


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blhowes_
> 
> I enjoy competing (and winning). Is there any hope for an old fogie to compete with children in the video game arena?



You could sabatoge his controller while he's out of the room :bigsmile:


----------



## blhowes (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritansailor_
> You could sabatoge his controller while he's out of the room :bigsmile:


Great idea. Now why didn't I think of that. If I can rig his controller so it doesn't function at all, maybe, just maybe, I'll come close to tying him.


----------

